# Best use for a Ju 88?



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2008)

OK, since the Ju 88 was such a great plane (and it was, don't get me wrong), what was its best use? I'm talking any time in the WWII time period, what was or could it best have been used for? I was going to include an "other" option, but that could have been a come-on for people to explain that the best use for a Ju 88 was for target practice. . . . and although that's all funny and everything, that isn't what I mean by the poll.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, how is it I always think of more options after I post a poll? GRRRR!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 28, 2008)

Pff, you keep on spitting out all this polls. Never had as many new polls like now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2008)

Perhaps you should give us a year as it's roll would be very different. In 1939 is was a good level bomber, but in 1944, with better interceptors, it would have been creamed!

Again, in 1939 it would have been a good night fighter, probably very good. But in 1944 it wouldn't catch anything.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't forget the late models, such as the Ju 88S and Ju 88G series.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Pff, you keep on spitting out all this polls. Never had as many new polls like now.



Well, nobody else is doing it, so why not? As long as people keep voting, I'll probably keep making new ones until I lose interest, and you'll probably never hear from me again after that.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 28, 2008)

> Pff, you keep on spitting out all this polls. Never had as many new polls like now.




There good ones though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Again, in 1939 it would have been a good night fighter, probably very good. But in 1944 it wouldn't catch anything.



In 1944 it was just fine as a night fighter.

A night fighter was used to attack Bombers at night. How was a Ju 88 not going to catch a bomber in 1944? 

It still flew faster and had the advantage of radar.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes Adler, your right. I was just trying to make a point that the affective role changed.


----------

